# Minnesota Boundary Waters Trip...



## creeksmallie (Feb 11, 2008)

Myself, my two brothers, and a fellow OGFer went to the Boundary Waters in MN the first week of June. We had an amazing time. Caught tons of fish and had an absolute blast. I will put some pictures on here as soon as I can figure it out. The pictures do it more justice than any words could. A big thanks goes out to QueticoMike for all of the good information he shared prior to the trip.


----------



## creeksmallie (Feb 11, 2008)

I think I got this figured out. Hopefully all of the pictures show up.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

More pics please!
Looks like a good time.


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Good stuff. Me and some friends are heading up there over Labor Day. I've been up there three or so times in the past, but never fished because we were always about covering ground. This time everyone is looking to relax a little, and my goal is to catch some smallies. Where did you put in?

D


----------



## creeksmallie (Feb 11, 2008)

We put in at Fall Lake and had a base camp in Pipestone Bay (Basswood Lake). There were two easy portages to get there and we were able to take a few more portages without all of our gear. I loved it up there. Planning on going back next year. I will probably try a different entry point next year just to get a change of scenery.


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

that was a great time! i will post some pictures from that trip as well as soon as i get them loaded up on my computer!


----------



## creeksmallie (Feb 11, 2008)

leftfordead88 said:


> that was a great time! i will post some pictures from that trip as well as soon as i get them loaded up on my computer!


Heck yes it was. I got home from the trip and never wanted to see another skittle in my life!!!!!


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

creeksmallie said:


> We put in at Fall Lake and had a base camp in Pipestone Bay (Basswood Lake). There were two easy portages to get there and we were able to take a few more portages without all of our gear. I loved it up there. Planning on going back next year. I will probably try a different entry point next year just to get a change of scenery.


Nice. We're heading out from the Sawbill lodge a bit east of where you put in. It's nice over there too, but a little heavier on the portaging. The lakes are smaller, which I kind of like. It can suck pretty bad to be on the big lakes if you have weather come up.

What was catching the smallies up there? From what I've read, it's not all that different from what works down here, although the use of leeches seems to be pretty common.

D


----------



## CatBassCrap (Apr 25, 2008)

Looks like an awesome time. Did you rent the boat or take one up there?


----------



## JoshGibson (Feb 18, 2006)

definately a few more pics please....that looks like heaven to me....dont think I would have come home!


----------



## creeksmallie (Feb 11, 2008)

nitsud said:


> Nice. We're heading out from the Sawbill lodge a bit east of where you put in. It's nice over there too, but a little heavier on the portaging. The lakes are smaller, which I kind of like. It can suck pretty bad to be on the big lakes if you have weather come up.
> 
> What was catching the smallies up there? From what I've read, it's not all that different from what works down here, although the use of leeches seems to be pretty common.
> 
> D


We caught smallies on pretty much everything we threw. Inline spinners work pretty good. Bring some rebel crawls with you. Also, bring some buzz baits. That big smallie was caught on a buzz bait. Topwater is a blast. If you are targeting smallies, make sure you are ready to catch a pike. I think we caught an equal number of both.


----------



## creeksmallie (Feb 11, 2008)

CatBassCrap said:


> Looks like an awesome time. Did you rent the boat or take one up there?


We rented a boat from an outfitter. 17 ft kevlar canoe. The canoe only weighed about 40 ponds, which made the portages so much easier than with a big heavy canoe.


----------



## creeksmallie (Feb 11, 2008)

JoshGibson said:


> definately a few more pics please....that looks like heaven to me....dont think I would have come home!


I will try to get some more pics loaded tomorrow morning. I left the disc at work.


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

creeksmallie said:


> We caught smallies on pretty much everything we threw. Inline spinners work pretty good. Bring some rebel crawls with you. Also, bring some buzz baits. That big smallie was caught on a buzz bait. Topwater is a blast. If you are targeting smallies, make sure you are ready to catch a pike. I think we caught an equal number of both.


Pike sounds good too!! I'm looking forward to eating a smallie. I can't bring myself to keep one from the streams around here, but it seems like many up there consider them something of a nuisance that competes with the walleye. In any case, thanks for the pics and advice. I was pretty excited about the trip already, but the pics remind me how beautiful the place is (and how many fishes there are!).

D


----------



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

creeksmallie said:


> Myself, my two brothers, and a fellow OGFer went to the Boundary Waters in MN the first week of June. We had an amazing time. Caught tons of fish and had an absolute blast. I will put some pictures on here as soon as I can figure it out. The pictures do it more justice than any words could. A big thanks goes out to QueticoMike for all of the good information he shared prior to the trip.


You're welcome, glad to hear it all worked out well for you!


----------



## Red The Fisherman (Oct 1, 2006)

I also just got back from the Boundry Waters! We also did Fall lake entry, we made it all the way to Crooked Lake and the Pictographs. This is a beautiful area. We caught a ton of fish, but I don't like the fact that this route has motorized boats. We had some wicked weather, lightning, high winds & way too big waves. I will also try to post some pictures!


----------



## Red The Fisherman (Oct 1, 2006)

I hope this works, here are a few choice pics!


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Very Nice.....


----------



## GatorB (Jul 24, 2006)

I just did a 60 mile (appx) canoe trip on the French Broad river in NC/TN and some of your photos remind me of the scenery on our trip. Same species of fish (smallmouth), but we only caught one that was a real hog. That was my first multi-day canoe trip and I am DYING to get back out and do another one.

Boundary Waters looks amazing, and I'd never heard of it until now. My bro, who was also on our French Broad trip, is moving from TN to MN, so I'm going to have to get in his ear about setting up a trip with him at Boundary Waters.

How long was your trip in terms of days/river miles? How was the weather? How was the paddling? We almost got eaten alive by the French Broad in a canoe.

Would love to see some more pics if you have them.


----------



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

GatorB said:


> I just did a 60 mile (appx) canoe trip on the French Broad river in NC/TN and some of your photos remind me of the scenery on our trip. Same species of fish (smallmouth), but we only caught one that was a real hog. That was my first multi-day canoe trip and I am DYING to get back out and do another one.
> 
> Boundary Waters looks amazing, and I'd never heard of it until now. My bro, who was also on our French Broad trip, is moving from TN to MN, so I'm going to have to get in his ear about setting up a trip with him at Boundary Waters.
> 
> ...


Hey Gator go to BWCA.com and check the message boards and everything else for that matter, it will give you a good idea of what the BW is all about.


----------



## creeksmallie (Feb 11, 2008)

After many requests, here are more pictures.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Awesome! Just Awesome! That is on my bucket list.


----------



## RedCanoe59 (Apr 9, 2009)

your making me jelous i couldn't make the trip to the canoe countrydue to my 1 year old this year.....what part of the park did you go to? didn't see any walleye pic did you find any?


----------



## creeksmallie (Feb 11, 2008)

RedCanoe59 said:


> your making me jelous i couldn't make the trip to the canoe countrydue to my 1 year old this year.....what part of the park did you go to? didn't see any walleye pic did you find any?


We went in at Fall Lake and portaged through Newton Lake. Then we portaged over to Pipestone Bay. We had a base camp at Pipestone. I caught some small walleye but we really did not spend too much time targeting them. We caught huge perch though. DELICIOUS!!!!!


----------



## Shadfish (May 22, 2010)

lol. we are the only only ones that forgot cooking utensils from the looks of the other pics ive seen.


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

here are some more pics


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

and more


----------



## RedCanoe59 (Apr 9, 2009)

never been that way, looks like it was a fun time...i've never caught a perch up there before plenty of punkin seeds and rock bass never any perch...i like the photo the fisherman on the rock in the water fall....everytime i go to boot lake off the chainsaw sisters trail i have to climb up a big rock accross from camp, my ultimate goal is to get on top of the big rock at the mouth of the lower basswood falls....still trying to figure out how that would be possible 
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3185/2559804944_9001f7eb5b.jpg


----------

